# VPS CLONING/REPLICATION WITH PROXMOX - HELLLPPPP???



## PHILLIP837716 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi,

I need help with cloning/replication of a VPS from within proxmox. 

Is it as simple as right clicking on any vps on our dedicated server, clicking clone and then filling in the information requested?

Please look at the screen shot. Specifically, what do I enter in the blank places or dropdown menus?

Where does the ipv4 address go or is this auto assigned by DHCP (and must all available ipv4 ranges be entered in to DHCP by the host prior to doing this)?

What about username and password? Will it simply have the same username and password as the original vps?

I look forward to getting your help on this one as we have been paying a fortune to get vps replicated (as well as set up) on our dedicated servers and really need to learn to do this myself.

Hope it is not too technical and you can explain in plain terms specifically what goes where?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MVPSNET (May 29, 2018)

You leave the other options empty. If you're running a DHCP server, the IP will be set automatically on the new vps. If not, you'll have to login using the console and change the IP in the OS. The username and password are the same.


----------

